# Aura



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had someone, who unknown to me was a medium, spontaneously reveal my aura and told me a few things about myself. He was right on. He wants to do a Tarot reading but I am a little creeped out now. Thought I would throw this out there and see if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

is your aura green?

Go do the tarot reading, you might like it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not green. Maybe I got spooked because that was the first time someone ever did that to me.

Have you gone to Tarot readings?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had tarot reading, psychic readings, medium readings, apast life reading, palm reading, a tea reading from my mom's wacky friend


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I love all that well actually it intregues me. I would defiantly do that specially would like to find the auro deal. But alas there isn't many medium or tarot readers at homedepot masonry store parts store tractor supply or fast food restraunts.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't mess with that kind of stuff...I feel it is opening the door and welcoming the "dark side" to enter your life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you seem like a green to me, but maybe that is the side of you that I see. Our auras change a little bit when we interact with other people.

A psychic told me once that my aura was red then she told me that the woman I was engaged to was yellow and that yellow and red make orange and that orange is not such a good collective aura for me in a couple.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well cb what color would u say mine is n if u say rainbow we got a problem


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I actually don't know much about that n tarot I know more about horoscope. Something I'd actually like to read more about. The most reading I usually get to do is trouble shooting on 6.0 diesel stuff


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

rainbow, hahah. 

I am not sure mav. I hope not rainbow though. I will have to think about it and see if anything strikes me.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

If I ever get some free time I'll have to check into that


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Astrology signs are usually right on.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

What color is skeptical?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Astrology signs are usually right on.


That doesn't explain Marilyn Manson.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

My aura is probably brown, cause I don't believe in that crap! lol


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

JohnnyLee said:


> My aura is probably brown, cause I don't believe in that crap! lol


I wish I said that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Y'all got to open your 3rd eye to see people's aura. I read about that.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Found this online, might help


Red



The color red corresponds to the base or root chakra and refers to physical sexuality. Feelings of love, lust, and strong emotions including anger and passion. Colors in the aura can take on different hues of color such as violet, pink or magenta. There are generally two main colors seen in the aura, these are the thoughts and feelings of the person. If you see red or shades of red in a person's aura they are thinking romantic or sexual thoughts or may be experiencing intense emotions such as anger or resentment.


Orange



Orange corresponds to the sacral chakra and refers to confidence, courage, inspiration, manipulation, power and control. Someone with orange in their aura may want to dominate or control a situation. Ability or desire to control people.






Yellow



The color yellow corresponds to the solar plexus and refers to inner joy, generosity, freedom and contentment.


Green



The color green corresponds to the heart chakra and deals with healing, peacefulness and concern for the well-being of others. The color green in the aura identifies someone who takes pleasure in the simple ways of life and matters of the heart.


Blue



The color blue corresponds to the throat chakra and encourages the person to speak up for themselves and voice their opinion. Blue is a relaxing color and often means that the person is calm and in a relaxed state of being.


Indigo



The color indigo corresponds to the third-eye chakra (pineal gland). The color indigo in the aura refers to a higher state of consciousness or enlightenment. The third eye is located between the eyebrows towards the middle of the forhead and is used to discern things on a spiritual level.


Purple



The color purple corresponds to the crown chakra. The crown chakra deals with thoughts and feelings of a spiritual nature and divine will.


White



White is recognized as the color of a highly evolved spiritual being. Someone with a white glow may have lived through many incarnations and evolved into a highly spiritual person.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> What color is skeptical?


I think skeptical is hawthore red, but I may be worng


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> I wish I said that.


You already took my "color me skeptical" line! lol

:duel:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> Y'all got to open your 3rd eye to see people's aura. I read about that.


Yes..It's located on the dollar you have to hand the tarot card reader.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have gotten aura photos taken every year for quite a while. It is interesting.

Mon


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> I have gotten aura photos taken every year for quite a while. It is interesting.
> 
> Mon


Aura pictures?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ok, how do I say this, I saw someone absolutely glow once, he was very very very happy. we were in the dark...it was a really wonder-ful thing(hi why not ) def lots of happy chemicals firing off, the body is an amazing thing...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Chemicals? Where there chemicals being passed around?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking through the photo album. My tool shed has a white aura. Hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Making fun of auras will make your own aura change colors.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Making fun of auras will make your own aura change colors.


It would be nice if we could all be accepting of each others differences.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> It would be nice if we could all be accepting of each others differences.


Sorry I'm honestly not meaning to be insensitive. I just think of Chevy chase in that movie when he had an aura and could change things around him lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> ok, how do I say this, I saw someone absolutely glow once, he was very very very happy. we were in the dark...it was a really wonder-ful thing(hi why not ) def lots of happy chemicals firing off, the body is an amazing thing...



silly girl.....you could make a dead man glow in the dark.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm not making fun. read up on the "third eye" concept. And it just makes sense that your aura would change colors if you were poking fun. Best of my memory(its been a really long time since I read much about that stuff) the aura is dynamic, not static. So, pulses with different colors and size depending on exactly what you are doing at the moment. Some peoples' are much bigger than others, going out several feet from their body. some are pretty close to the skin. Everything I read about that stuff was either Tibetan Buddhism or whatever was passing for research during the 70's. I'm not taking a side as to what I believe in. Just stating what I've read about it. I used to believe in something. Now I don't much believe in nothing. But I hope one day to believe in something again. It's comforting to believe in something. It's scary to not believe in nothing.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> Making fun of auras will make your own aura change colors.


Well considering I'm already at the bottom of the color chain.....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doodlemom said:


> Well considering I'm already at the bottom of the color chain.....



yea but you know how to mix chemicals to change your color....:nana:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> It would be nice if we could all be accepting of each others differences.


You know, it's funny you say that....I am finding that the older I get, the more I have come to have a "Live and Let Live" mindset.

I have also realized that I try to only participate in religious and political discussions with like-minded folks...it keeps my frustration level low. I don't mind hearing what others have to say, but I am past the point of arguing and prefer to "agree to disagree."


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to read cards for people. Long time ago. Had a friend who did it as well, to help supplement her income. 

He is plying his trade; no more, no less.

Yes, people do have auras.
Just remember, that no one can make your future; you are the one who does that.
Have fun & go see him.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

He doesn't charge a fee. The readings are always free.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

that's even more reason to go and see what he has to say! Enjoy!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

If it's free, then go if it doesn't clash with your religious beliefs. I doubt he'll tell you anything harsh or dooming. If he does, he'll do it in a way not to scare you.

I went to a palm reader in the touristy town up by Dad's cabin. I've gone to her a few times. Just for fun really when my friends were going. Well one year, she looks up from my palm and says that before the year is out I'd experience two severe separations from people I love. Seven weeks later my grandmother died unexpectedly and nine weeks after her, my oldest brother died. I haven't been back since. When up there, I'll pass by her shop and wave to her or go in with someone else who wants a reading but have not had another reading.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> Looking through the photo album. My tool shed has a white aura. Hmmmm


Nice shed. Needs a coat of paint. That would change its aura.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I had a mood ring once. It changed colors a lot depending on what my mood was. There was a color code chart I used to look up exactly what was going on. I wore it on my finger for awhile, then moved it to my toe which seemed to have more correlation to my actual mood at the time. Maybe it reflected my aura, I don't know.

I loved that mood ring. It was a sad day when I lost it, but I was looking for a job. Me and Tony Brashier rode over to the sawmill where I was so excited about the job interview that when jumping out of the truck, I snagged my big toe on the running board. It was a mess.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> ok, how do I say this, I saw someone absolutely glow once, he was very very very happy. we were in the dark...it was a really wonder-ful thing(*hi why not *) def lots of happy chemicals firing off, the body is an amazing thing...


:bouncy: HI!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, I've seen auras before. Sometimes you can just see them without paying attention. Sometimes (worked with elderly for a while) you see a lack of one and know what is imminent.
Some people had tangled stuff around 'em. . . some had bright healthy ones.

I dont do that stuff anymore, not purposely. Other more important stuff of day to day living is what I'm studying now.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck Needs a coat of paint. That would change its aura.[/QUOTE said:


> She got a face lift after we fished the apple tree out of the pool. Can see the reflection of the skimmer on the pool stairs in the window lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep. As time has progressed, I, too have had less interest in the metaphysical and spiritual realms. I mostly think once you face your own mortality and all that it encircles, you'll want to live here and now. I still occasionally find myself in another plane, but I'm not inclined to stay there, and, at the final moment, given the choice, I'd as soon go on and be done with it as opposed to continuing in some other form. I expect to be so wore out I will welcome death like an old friend, tell her a couple jokes, pour her some wine, try to make out with her, and go away grinning. Not a bad end for a 126 year old man.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

My aura is boring Alice I'm sure.

If you are creeped out that may be all that you want.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> He doesn't charge a fee. The readings are always free.


Thats good. But in the end it still may cost you......

If you invite unwanted spirits, then you will have to pay for an exorcism, if you dont pay, you may get repossesed..:drum:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In my opinion, the difference between a real psychic and a phoney is whether or not they want money forwhat they do.

Do yo remember the old Shelock Holmes stories? Holmes would note clues and then know a lot about that person. Well, in real life peple can do that also: Sir Conan Doyle(who wrote the stories) met people who wanted to show how they could do it also, and they were also accurate. 

If this person wants money, stay away from him.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> He doesn't charge a fee. The readings are always free.


This concerns me. He does readings a lot? 

When I was younger, people would give gifts and this made it legal. They ALSO said the readings were free! But, they were pretty good at convincing people to give gifts.

More and more, unless this is an old friend of yours, this sounds like a scam.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

You dont need to pay for it to be taken advantage of. 

My opinion is that if something is free, seems to have less value to some.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Had my fortune told once. Dont remember much f it


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

foxfiredidit said:


> I had a mood ring once. It changed colors a lot depending on what my mood was. There was a color code chart I used to look up exactly what was going on. I wore it on my finger for awhile, then moved it to my toe which seemed to have more correlation to my actual mood at the time. Maybe it reflected my aura, I don't know.
> 
> I loved that mood ring. It was a sad day when I lost it, but I was looking for a job. Me and Tony Brashier rode over to the sawmill where I was so excited about the job interview that when jumping out of the truck, I snagged my big toe on the running board. It was a mess.


What mood were you in then?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I had my future told by an old lady in a cafe somewhere in the middle of nowhere in turkey. She looked at the leftover coffee drap in the cup and told me that my future husband would show me mountains.
she didn't know that I was from a below the sea level country with no mountains at all...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> You know, it's funny you say that....I am finding that the older I get, the more I have come to have a "Live and Let Live" mindset.
> 
> I have also realized that I try to only participate in religious and political discussions with like-minded folks...it keeps my frustration level low. * I don't mind hearing what others have to say, but I am past the point of arguing and prefer to "agree to disagree*."


Why did this make me wanna puke?......LOL!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the only shiny thing I have seen in a while, but alas, it's aura has disappeared (along with the package contents LOL!) ...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, there was an aura around this pic I took of the cabin. Maybe it was telling Bambi to go into the light? Spirits that once paddled that canoe?










_Nah, it was just the living room light! lol_


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Terri said:


> This concerns me. He does readings a lot?
> 
> When I was younger, people would give gifts and this made it legal. They ALSO said the readings were free! But, they were pretty good at convincing people to give gifts.
> 
> More and more, unless this is an old friend of yours, this sounds like a scam.



No, he rarely gives readings. It isn't a scam. He is a very spiritual person and open to all experiences.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that the economy size, 2 pounder Snicker bar? Wonder if they make a peppermint patty the size of a pecan pie. That would be nice..


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Me and Tony Brashier rode over to the sawmill where I was so excited about the job interview that when jumping out of the truck, I snagged my big toe on the running board. It was a mess.


Did you maintain possession of the toe? If not, what mood did the ring reflect in that moment? I'm interested to learn the mood of the toe in the instant it was parted from your body. I'll bet it was stunned and very angry! 

Seriously, I hope you kept the toe and I'm sure YOUR mood was discernible, even without the ring.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

zong said:


> Is that the economy size, 2 pounder Snicker bar? Wonder if they make a peppermint patty the size of a pecan pie. That would be nice..


Nah, that is only the 3.29 oz package, I guess the lame shiny effect makes it appear larger or something.

Hmm, I wonder if that is why WT's glow in the dark man used glow in the dark body paint or something??? :smack


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

sherry in Maine said:


> yes, I've seen auras before. Sometimes you can just see them without paying attention. Sometimes (worked with elderly for a while) you see a lack of one and know what is imminent.
> Some people had tangled stuff around 'em. . . some had bright healthy ones.
> 
> *I dont do that stuff anymore*, not purposely. Other more important stuff of day to day living is what I'm studying now.


Me neither. I swear!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> No, he rarely gives readings. It isn't a scam. He is a very spiritual person and open to all experiences.


How about traveling to NC and fencing in 8 acres for moon pies and Nehi cola... I'm sure it will be an experience for him...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, just because....










This was Sep 2010. After DH died in 2008, my colors and amount of colors changed.

Mon


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

A medium once told me I had a black aura and for $29.95 she could make it go away....Did I?....NO....Don't remember anything else she said...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Why did this make me wanna puke?......LOL!!


Gag me with a dead man's ghost...you freaky freak!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Gag me with a dead man's ghost...you freaky freak!!!


All I stated was "you" NOT wanting to argue is a contradiction...LOL!! You still want to go skating with me? Or shall we argue about it...LOL!!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Cb I am still waiting on your opinion of my aura. People have said numerous times that there is a glow about me when I'm running my excavator. My ex was jealous of it an the dog. But lots of people have said they have seen it I assume that's my aura but they just don't know what else to call it? What do u guys that belive in it think.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

This happened today which is funny. The people I'm working for the wife's been taking pictures of wrk as it progresses. An me n her husband were sitting on wall I just built an she was trying to take a picture of us n couldn't get a pic that was lighted of me. Me n him switched spots n it was still to dark to see me. An she said all the pics she had tried to take with me in it always were dark. I said was black cloud that follows me around I have an extrrodnry amount of bad luck. So got me thinking I should go see some one n if they can see it. N do something about it


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

maverickxxx said:


> Cb I am still waiting on your opinion of my aura. People have said numerous times that there is a glow about me when I'm running my excavator. My ex was jealous of it an the dog. But lots of people have said they have seen it I assume that's my aura but they just don't know what else to call it? What do u guys that belive in it think.


Is your _glow_ brown, dusty and smell like diesel and dirt? Then it's a work aura. That's why they call it work. Not happy, fun, joy time.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure that's what they ment. No I actually love Wrkn. Smell of diesel n dirt.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> This happened today which is funny. The people I'm working for the wife's been taking pictures of wrk as it progresses. An me n her husband were sitting on wall I just built an she was trying to take a picture of us n couldn't get a pic that was lighted of me. Me n him switched spots n it was still to dark to see me. An she said all the pics she had tried to take with me in it always were dark. I said was black cloud that follows me around I have an extrrodnry amount of bad luck. So got me thinking I should go see some one n if they can see it. N do something about it


Dude, check a mirror and see if you have a reflection...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder myself


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> All I stated was "you" NOT wanting to argue is a contradiction...LOL!! You still want to go skating with me? Or shall we argue about it...LOL!!!


Oh, I can out-skate you any day, Baby! Am I sensing your negative aura???:nana:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hiss... spit! Hiss... spit!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnnyLee said:


> Hmm, I wonder if that is why WT's glow in the dark man used glow in the dark body paint or something??? :smack


Nope, I had mah mojo workin! I yam a voodoo chile!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Nope, I had mah mojo workin! I yam a voodoo chile!


I have seen her mojo workin and she isn't kidding...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you want to be freaked out take a Myers-Briggs test. It was a real eye opener when I took it because it was so accurate.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Hiss... spit! Hiss... spit!


Yea, Fowler...it's on!!!

:catfight:

PS My doctor says thanks for being so helpful!!! Glad to know I can count on you on a "regular" basis!!! Hahahaha!!! :tmi:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

City Bound said:


> Chemicals? Where there chemicals being passed around?


actually your body can make its own dope, though it's work to get there. ie runner's high, how adrenaline blocks pain(for awhile), etc. lots of vigorous aerobic exercise is the ticket. 

check out what oxygen does to your brain. or lack of it.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

wyld thang said:


> actually your body can make its own dope, though it's work to get there. ie runner's high, how adrenaline blocks pain(for awhile), etc. lots of vigorous aerobic exercise is the ticket.
> 
> *check out what oxygen does to your brain. or lack of it*.


So_ that's _why Slick Willy didn't inhale.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> I have seen her mojo workin and she isn't kidding...


i only had phasers set to stun


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Mav i think your aura would be yellow with an occasional touch of green.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> i only had phasers set to stun


you dont have an aura...yours is an aorara or auroaraaaaaaaaaaa....i am woman hear me roar...lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Yea, Fowler...it's on!!!
> 
> :catfight:
> 
> PS My doctor says thanks for being so helpful!!! Glad to know I can count on you on a "regular" basis!!! Hahahaha!!! :tmi:


And that's why I'm the poo fairy...:nana: and your just a princess :catfight:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> And that's why I'm the poo fairy...:nana: and your just a princess :catfight:


Your aura is brown!!!!!! :nana:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is a perfect tiny replication of my life. Something has gone horribly wrong, but it's not worth the trouble of figuring it out.


----------

